# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > مبتدی: visit website

## Filomena04

Wireless antennas send out as well as acquire Radio Frequency signals. Wireless network job when particular frequencies are actually demanded sending broadcast transmission. Certain listening closely devices at that point grab the signals. Wi-Fi gadgets like phones, routers, and also laptops featured integrated broadcast receivers as well as transmitters, click here.Also visit my website: get more info

----------

